# Game editing tips & tricks & software



## smnsqd5 (Aug 11, 2016)

We have recently started recording our young daughters games (she's young so at this point..not for any other purpose other than having memories of her younger days).  We would also like to share the video with the families on our team.

Does anyone have any software suggestions or tips and tricks for a beginner?  Or point me to a thread that's already created for this particular topic.  I couldn't find anything.  Thanks.


----------



## windnsea26 (Aug 14, 2016)

What kind of computer are you using? If you're on a Mac, I would suggest iMovie since it's free. Good enough to make highlight reels of your kid.


----------



## outside! (Aug 14, 2016)

For PC's, I have not found any free editing software that works well. For viewing I use VLC and it works great with the ability to open just about any video file and go frame by frame. VLC is free software and can be found here:
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.html
The same group are working on an editing software called VLMC and it is supposed to ready this year. If it works as well as VLC, I will be happy.
For viewing and editing pictures I use FastStone Image Viewer:
http://www.faststone.org/


----------



## MessiFTW (Aug 14, 2016)

For PC:

Wondershare Filmora - Easy to learn, great tutorials.
30 day trial and then 29.99/year or 49.99/lifetime


----------



## midreams (Aug 18, 2016)

Along these lines, has anyone tried Soloshot? Im looking into it but Id love to hear if anyone has used one before... 


https://shop.soloshot.com/?gclid=CL__y4Dcy84CFQGbvQodiioJKA


----------



## outside! (Aug 18, 2016)

The problem with those cameras is two fold. 1. The player has to wear the tracker tag, which is not part of the uniform and may conceivably cause and injury. Somewhat minor, but still and issue. 2. The camera tracks the player and not the ball. It is very difficult to get good soccer highlight video with this type of camera since the ball will come into the frame unpredictably, the player will play the ball, and then the ball will leave the frame. This makes it difficult to get the game context unless you set the zoom to a very wide angle that covers a large portion of the field.


----------



## midreams (Aug 18, 2016)

outside! said:


> The problem with those cameras is two fold. 1. The player has to wear the tracker tag, which is not part of the uniform and may conceivably cause and injury. Somewhat minor, but still and issue. 2. The camera tracks the player and not the ball. It is very difficult to get good soccer highlight video with this type of camera since the ball will come into the frame unpredictably, the player will play the ball, and then the ball will leave the frame. This makes it difficult to get the game context unless you set the zoom to a very wide angle that covers a large portion of the field.


Good points. I have one son who is a keeper, the other is a forward. Being that the camera stays on the target, it would probably work better for the keeper, ya think?


----------



## outside! (Aug 18, 2016)

It would definitely work better for a keeper, but I don't see it being that much different than a camera on a tripod aimed at the keeper. Now if they were to make the sensor small and light enough to be on the ball...


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 23, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> For PC:
> 
> Wondershare Filmora - Easy to learn, great tutorials.
> 30 day trial and then 29.99/year or 49.99/lifetime


No amount of editing is going to make your pathetic player look better.  Maybe try having someone else dress up as her and play in the game!!  That might work!!


----------



## outside! (Aug 24, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> No amount of editing is going to make your pathetic player look better.  Maybe try having someone else dress up as her and play in the game!!  That might work!!


Denigrating youth players shows a lack of class.


----------

